# Glycogen Storage Disease.



## Corey123 (May 4, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard of this disease? 

I've only just recently found out about it. Has a lot to do with the liver.

Myself and a friend of mine, we usually go to a bar at this particular Chinese restaurant once or twice a week in the evening. Others we know go there also.

This one particular guy that we knew went there as well until he died recently. He would come in at least 2 or 3 times a week in the evening. Deep down, everyone who knew him knew that he was sickly. He had a large belly, but the rest of his body was small. He would only eat rice and lobster sauce.

Special diet he told us he was on per order of his doc.

About a month or so ago, we saw him at the same location getting out of his car. He could hardly walk then!! Then we found out that he was confined to a wheelchair. He appeared to have lost a tremendous amount of weight then. Word came out that he had cancer. No one has seem him during his last days alive.

Just last weekend, we all got the sad and devastating news that he had passed away. We knew sadly that he was going to die. The news report that appeared in the newspaper's obituary was that he died from a diease that I never heard of before - glycogen storage disease!

Supposedly, it has a lot to do with the liver and the blood's glucose level, almost like diabetes, and from what I read, it takes a tremendous toll on the organ. I don't quite understand the disease. The info and even the disease in and of itself seems a mystery to me. Does anyone know a friend or relitive who has or have had this disease?


----------



## auntdot (May 4, 2008)

It should be known as glycogen storage diseases, and they result from a genetic defect.

Actually there are many storage diseases, and fortunately they are rare.

Sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## Corey123 (May 4, 2008)

Thank you.

I also forgot to mention that the guy had an older brother, and that he, himself died from the same thing!!

So you're right, it IS very possibly a genetic effect disease.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 4, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your friend. I don't know anyone who has it, but this page has a good description of the disease: What is Glycogen Storage Disease?


----------



## Corey123 (May 5, 2008)

Thank you. I think I Googled that same website.


----------

